# Cropping for 11X14



## nolanstern (Aug 21, 2009)

I am having a terrible time with this and hope someone can help.

Whenever I crop for 11X14, it cuts out a good portion of the photo whether it is left and right or top and bottom.

Anyway around this? Any suggestions to how to take photos in the future to avoid this issue.

Chris


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 21, 2009)

This is because your image has a 2x3 ratio and your crop is much more square. There are three solutions.

1. Leave extra space on the long ends of your photo knowing that you will likely be cropping down to 11x14 or 8x1' or some more 'square' aspect ratio.
2. Use content-aware scaling in PS CS4 to rescale your image. (Doesn't work well all the time)
3 Use the print module to create an 11x14 and put your image into it uncropped. This will leave white borders on two sides but will give you all the content.

Otherwise, you are left with sacrificing some content.


----------



## nolanstern (Aug 21, 2009)

I am not printing on my own print but through MPIX.com.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 21, 2009)

[quote author=nolanstern link=topic=76'1.msg52'16#msg52'16 date=125'816'96]
I am not printing on my own print but through MPIX.com.
[/quote]This is a delima that has existed as long as there have been 35mm film cameras. The aspect ratio of 35mm film (and now digital SLRs) has been approximately 2:3 This is because 35mm film frames are ~24X36mm. This is not the same as a 11X14 sheet of photo paper. Something has got to get cut off - either part of the photo or part of the paper. Of the paper sizes offered at mpix.com, you can use 4X6, 8X12 or 12X18 and your full image will fit without cropping pixels or having uneven borders on the paper.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 21, 2009)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=76'1.msg52'19#msg52'19 date=125'822686]
Of the paper sizes offered at mpix.com, you can use 4X6, 8X12 or 12X18 and your full image will fit without cropping pixels or having uneven borders on the paper.[/quote]

Or 6x9 or 1'x15 or 16x24 or 2'x3' or 24x36. Mpix has a lot of sizes...


----------

